# Advice On Photographing A White Car



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Can anyone give me some advice on photographing white cars?

Unfortunately (or is that fortunately :lol: ) I have two of the buggers.

You lot with your blacks and reds have an easy time photographing 'em, but us with our whites

I've just finished a full detail on my ibis white A4 & need some advice on the best way to show it off in photograghs


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

What sort of problems you having taking pics/what are you looking to get?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd ensure I used RAW images plus custom white balance. White cars are never easy, I'd also suggest bracketing your exposure - don't leave anything to chance.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Perhaps look at tips or guides for photographing snow/winter scenes.


----------



## Sunburst (Jun 3, 2012)

DW58 said:


> I'd ensure I used RAW images plus custom white balance. White cars are never easy, I'd also suggest bracketing your exposure - don't leave anything to chance.


This is pretty much the best advice you can get. I'd look into a copy of Understanding Exposure by Andy Stansfield. It's awesome and it comes with a white balance card, gray card with depth of field tables on the back of them. I don't have a camera that allows such adjustments, but it's helped me to make better use of the camera I do have.

I'd recommend starting out with taking shots on overcast days for a decent exposure. Taking pictures at dawn and dusk will allow for some beautiful reflections and dramatic lighting, possibly inspiring some neat compositional ideas. Best of luck to you.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I use an Expodisc - this aids custom white balance expecially if shooting RAW.

There was considerable discussion of the use of Expodisc in the Enzo video - behind the scenes blog from Rich @ PB a few months back.

They're not cheap at £65 - £80, but in my opinion a worthy addition to my camera bag.

WEX = Expodisc

Amazon = Expodisc

Google shopping = Expodisc

ebaY = Expodisk

*N.B.* It pays to shop around, plus there are similar products from other makers.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Keep an eye out for the free 24 hour passes at the link below and watch Tim Wallace's video's, he does photography for the likes of Aston Martin etc.

http://kelbytraining.com/


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

DW58 said:


> I use an Expodisc - this aids custom white balance expecially if shooting RAW.
> 
> There was considerable discussion of the use of Expodisc in the Enzo video - behind the scenes blog from Rich @ PB a few months back.
> 
> ...


Been looking at one of these myself for landscapes, my eyes aren't great so have difficulty with white balance.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

EddieB said:


> Been looking at one of these myself for landscapes, my eyes aren't great so have difficulty with white balance.


Trust me, it's a great bit of kit and well worth the money. Comes with a carrying pouch, cleaning cloth, neck lanyard and manual.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bristle Hound said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on photographing white cars?
> 
> Unfortunately (or is that fortunately :lol: ) I have two of the buggers.
> 
> ...


You can have some fun with White cars but white balance is important, as is exposure, keep your eye on both.
Use as much light as you can lay your hands on too, the colour just eats it up!

Few I have shot here:



















Also if you dial the light back you get some nice low key stuff with white cars too!!










Pulling a bit of saturation out of the shot can help when you have a clean(ish) background:










Show us what you end up with!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Some interesting comments there Dubnut - I'll have to try that when my currently filthy Candy White Golf is presentable again.


----------

